# Problem with GoPlanet Mars 100 Golf GPS



## Jack_N (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there
Can anyone help please? I have trawled through all the user manual and cannot find how you instal data for a new course which isn't on the GoPlanet database to download automatically.
I have inputted the scorecard data but do not know how to enter the GPS data. Can anyone help. Thanks in advance.
Best regards
Jack


----------

